# Stanley #2358



## rjpat (Dec 25, 2012)

Need some advice, is the Stanley #2358 mistress box worth having?


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Mistress box? Is that like a pied-a-terre for the girl on the side or something a bit more obscene?


----------



## rjpat (Dec 25, 2012)

When I typed it, it was mitre, I don't know where the mistress came from


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Little Freudian slip there old boy?
Bill


----------



## rjpat (Dec 25, 2012)

Not freudian, kindle. I just remembered that I sent that from my kindle, that thing is always changing words on me, lol


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Only you would know if you need a hand miter-box in your shop, based on what you do and how many times in the past you've said to yourself "self, I wish I had some contraption where I could crosscut this medium-sized board accurately - perpendicular or at an angle - without using a tablesaw." But if you were asking about getting one to use, you'd probably just asked "should I get a miter box". Since you threw in a model # and the word "worth" it seems to me that you're really asking if you should collect this particular model miter box that is available to you at the moment.
My un-humble opinion is NO. It's an average miter box. Yes it has the Stanley name, but it's nothing special. It's certainly not a top-of-the-line Millers Falls Langdon Acme Miter Box with all the bells and whistles and pinstripes. But that's just my opinion, there are others - to incude an entire thread on the subject if you want to go there and read 420 posts on the subject you'll see what the cool kids are collecting these days.


----------



## MisterInquisitive (Aug 29, 2012)

2358's are like the 358 miter box but with the Langdon-style saw guides, which is a much better design. Should work about the same as a Langdon. Could be a good box if you have the space to store it, the projects to use it, the time to get it working properly, and if the price is right. I've bought tools on fewer criteria!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Any mistress named Stanley would scare me.

The miter box may be of use thought.


----------

